# Front raises



## Texan69 (Nov 29, 2018)

Do y’all prefer front raises with a pronated or neutral grip? Also is there a difference been searching but cannot find any solid material explaining difference in grip on front delt raises


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 29, 2018)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


The *neutral grip* (palms facing in), *pronated grip* (overhand) and supinated *grip* (underhand). Likewise, the width of the *grip* will make an impact on which muscles are tackled more


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 29, 2018)

well I've used both now that I think about it....lets see what folks say..................


----------



## Elivo (Nov 29, 2018)

I use pronated grip for them.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 29, 2018)

In general a pronating the arm is going to impinge the shoulder joint more than keeping your arm neutral.  This puts more stress on the shoulder and the rotator cuff.  Now, having said that, my wife for example, has an existing shoulder issue and a neutral grip bothers her shoulder while a pronated grip does not on front raises.  

Short answer, use whatever grip is most comfortable for your shoulder. For front raises pronated vs neutral isn't gonna matter much for development.  I would avoid heavy weights on any dumbell work for your shoulders.  There are safer movements for the shoulder to apply heavier weight.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 29, 2018)

I prefer never doing front raises ever. Front delts get more than enough work from benching.


----------



## snake (Nov 29, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I prefer never doing front raises ever. Front delts get more than enough work from benching.



Can I get an Amen?!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2018)

haven't done a front raise since high school


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Never do em.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 29, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> Do y’all prefer front raises with a pronated or neutral grip? Also is there a difference been searching but cannot find any solid material explaining difference in grip on front delt raises



I add in some front raises after doing work for medial delts on chest day to bring out flexibility and shape.


----------



## Hurt (Nov 29, 2018)

I never do targeted anterior delt accessories. Enough pressing to hit them enough.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 29, 2018)

I’ll second Bricks suggestion of “use whatever grip is most comfortable”.

Supination/pronation effects your biceps because of the way the muscle is used to rotate the wrist. (Forearm muscles to a lesser extent) Your deltoid connects to the same spot on your humerus regardless of wrist rotation so the muscle isn’t effected in anyway.

Raising your upper arm with your deltoid is identicle in both positions. 

Holding the the bar or DBs in a comfortable way so you can maximize the weight is the bigger factor.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 29, 2018)

on my push days i dont do front raises, i only do them on my 4 day week when im doing shoulders and traps only. and then i do them as a SS with lat raises.

On push days there is more than enough benching going on.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Nov 29, 2018)

Pronated.

I also rotate my shoulders inward and focus on raising with the outer part of the arm to really help avoid using bicep.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I prefer never doing front raises ever. Front delts get more than enough work from benching.



X2X

Also my shoulder snap, crackle and pop so bad i cant do them without minor pain.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 29, 2018)

I do them normal grip but light and as a warm up before benching.


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 29, 2018)

Other pressing exercises stimulate the front delt more than enough. If you’re not already doing so, use that time to focus more on the rear delt. 
Not speaking for the guys here, but I notice people typically neglect the rear delt because they can’t see them.


----------



## German89 (Nov 29, 2018)

I started to do the old arnold front raises.  I think I like these the best. 

I also second the pressing movement hitting the front delt. but, if you got front delts like mine, then you have to do a little extra.  mine will not frickin grow!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 29, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> Other pressing exercises stimulate the front delt more than enough. If you’re not already doing so, use that time to focus more on the rear delt.
> Not speaking for the guys here, but I notice people typically neglect the rear delt because they can’t see them.



Rear delts are just so much harder to get much growth out of.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Nov 30, 2018)

Pronated always but shifted to neutral from past 2 months. Will be sticking with it.


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 30, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Rear delts are just so much harder to get much growth out of.


More the reason to make time for them.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 30, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> More the reason to make time for them.



They go on back day for me. At high volume


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 30, 2018)

bigdog said:


> I do them normal grip but light and as a warm up before benching.


Same here.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah presses hit the front delt but for my my other muscles tire out before my front felts do. So adding in front delt isolation for me after my pressing has actually made a nice little change in the growth of my delts 
but yes obviously the bulk of shoulders will be compound lifts


----------

